# Lyles ultimate fat loss book



## TheRhino (Jul 17, 2009)

hey so i just got his book in the mail the fat loss one gonna try it out to kick start my dieting again cause i have forgotten how to, plus im making my girlfriend read it to understand it and hope learn that its a life style, it seems hard for her to loose weight, hopefully when i get all the numbers and diet read the rest of the book i can get her going.

just wondering if anyone has any good reciepes for this diet with the range of 25-35 grams of protein  for a breakfest, and any good ideas for snacks? her and i both are really bad about wanting to snack at night.

then i need to find a diet to follow it, maybe the UD2.

anyone tried this diet out before? likes and dilikes?


----------



## Built (Jul 17, 2009)

Ah, rapid fat loss. 

I can help you run the numbers if you like. 

What is your bodyfat and your lean mass?


----------



## TheRhino (Jul 17, 2009)

built i knew you would come to the rescue!

im 230 im gonna say around 24-26% BF

LBM around 180-190


 my girlfriend is 195 i dont really know her % percent yet never done this stuff with woman and there % are different, but i will say she is around 30% she is all hips and butt and legs.


need to get calipers were gonna take before pictures and after


----------



## est doll (Jul 17, 2009)

My favorite thing to eat on RFL is fat free cottage cheese which i mix with eXtreme labs Pro lean Mass Very Vanilla Protein Powder.
I'm absolutely addicted to it!!!!

It's the BEST tasting protein powder EVER and i add it to everything: cottage cheese,fat free greek yogurt or just make a drink for post-workout meal.

It's very easy to make,count your protein and it's yummy!

For 'regular' food - eat grilled lean meat,like fish/chicken breast/steak fillet with salad (just make sure you use low-carb low-fat dressing).


----------



## TheRhino (Jul 17, 2009)

est doll said:


> My favorite thing to eat on RFL is fat free cottage cheese which i mix with eXtreme labs Pro lean Mass Very Vanilla Protein Powder.
> I'm absolutely addicted to it!!!!
> 
> It's the BEST tasting protein powder EVER and i add it to everything: cottage cheese,fat free greek yogurt or just make a drink for post-workout meal.
> ...



ya i know about all the foods just looking for meal ideas what to put it together with, man im gonna miss mixing my cottage with peaches, oh but myabe i could do cottage cheese and flavored yogurt ill have to look at the label, i know it has 8 grams of protein.


----------



## Built (Jul 17, 2009)

TheRhino said:


> built i knew you would come to the rescue!
> 
> im 230 im gonna say around 24-26% BF
> 
> ...




How tall is the GF? I was 40% bodyfat at 170 lbs, but I'm 5'7". If she's taller, then it's possible she's 30% at 195. 

That being said, I'm going to pretend she's in fact 35% for the purpose of calculation. If I'm wrong, she'll just lean out sooner. 

*For you: You are a category II dieter*

231g protein
200 or so tag-along calories per day
1125 calories is the lowest you can go.

You will require a full diet break every 2-6 weeks. You get one free meal and one 5-hour refeed a week. I recommend that you train after the free meal, and in the middle of the refeed. Load creatine during your refeed - it will enhance reglycogenation. 

Your refeed will consist of between 280 and 560g of carb, with protein as usual and fat kept below 50-60g for the day. 

*For her: She's a category III dieter*

126g protein
200 or so tag-along calories per day
700 calories is the lowest she can go.
She is welcome to go a little higher if she needs to, particurlarly if she needs a little more fat like I do. 

She will require a full diet break every 6-12 weeks, and she gets two - count 'em - two free meals a week. I highly recommend she trains about an hour after she has the free meals, and then goes to bed shortly afterward. She'll feel better, she'll have better workouts, and she'll actually use the calories better. She won't feel so sick, either - when you're not used to "normal-people" food, a free meal can make you feel a little nauseous. 

*Workouts*
Two a week, short and sweet. Read the book for details. 
Optionally, do what I do and train every third day, alternating between these two workouts:
*Workout 1 - 3x5-8*
Squats
T-Bars or other row
Bench press - flat or low incline

*Workout 2 - 3x5-8*
Hang clean and press or corner press
Romanian Deadlifts
Chins​
Optional walking for up to an hour a day as required for appetite suppression.

*Supplements*

1g potassium
1g calcium
500mg magnesium
10g fish oil	
A multivitamin, also 1g vitamin C
creatine for carbups - I load in 10-20g creatine monohydrate during my carbups.


----------



## TheRhino (Jul 17, 2009)

Built said:


> How tall is the GF? I was 40% bodyfat at 170 lbs, but I'm 5'7". If she's taller, then it's possible she's 30% at 195.
> 
> That being said, I'm going to pretend she's in fact 35% for the purpose of calculation. If I'm wrong, she'll just lean out sooner.
> 
> ...



awsome that helps out so much i was having to go back and forth with everything, i havent finished the whole book yet (tomorrow i will) so i dont understand the 5 hour refeed thing

my girlfriend she is 5'10, and thats not fare she gets 2 free meals what the hell 

and ya where going to follow his workouts with mods like RDL, BIRDDOGS,ETC. just cause i dont want to workout to much with so little calories, plus i cant train to hard with my back healing right now, and were gonna walk our dogs on the none workout days

i planned to run creatine throughout this are you saying only to load only on carbups? or can i do this daily?


----------



## Built (Jul 17, 2009)

TheRhino said:


> awsome that helps out so much i was having to go back and forth with everything, i havent finished the whole book yet (tomorrow i will) so i dont understand the 5 hour refeed thing
> 
> my girlfriend she is 5'10, and thats not fare she gets 2 free meals what the hell
> 
> ...



She's tall! Okay, if she is in fact 30% bodyfat, she's also a category II.

*This will be her setup as a category II dieter:*
171g protein 
200 or so tag-along calories per day 
883 calories is the lowest she can go. 

She will require a full diet break every 2-6 weeks. She gets one free meal and one 5-hour refeed a week. I recommend that she trains after the free meal, and in the middle of the refeed. Load creatine during the refeed - it will enhance reglycogenation. 

Her refeed will consist of between 200 and 400g of carb, with protein as usual and fat kept below 50g for the day.
******
Re creatine: you both can take a teaspoon a day, it might not do very much without carbs to help it in but it won't hurt. Load it in during the carbup though, and the free meal if you like you can do an extra teaspoon on top of your normal daily teaspoon.


----------



## TheRhino (Jul 17, 2009)

Built said:


> She's tall! Okay, if she is in fact 30% bodyfat, she's also a category II.
> 
> *This will be her setup as a category II dieter:*
> 171g protein
> ...




wow thats alot of carbs to put down, i told her about it cause she loves carbs and she got excited but then asked shit will i be able to eat that much.

and ya i didnt think about the creatine not doing anything so ill just do it on carbup and free meal.

about the free meal, ( maybe its later in the book ) but what does that mean? im an ice cream kinda guy ( i can eat a gal. too my self) so can i sit down and eat that or 3 three cheese burgers and a shit ton of french fries , or does it mean i can have one cheese burger and a handful of fries?


----------



## TheRhino (Jul 17, 2009)

and im currently reading your post on refeeds


----------



## est doll (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Built 
I left you a message in the doc!
I miss you!LOL!


----------



## Built (Jul 17, 2009)

Rhino, read the book. All will be revealed.

Re the carbups - stick to white rice, dextrose, potatoes... 

est doll, I miss you too.


----------



## TheRhino (Jul 17, 2009)

Built said:


> Rhino, read the book. All will be revealed.
> 
> Re the carbups - stick to white rice, dextrose, potatoes...



ya im gonna finish tomorrow i work 24hrs tomorrow so ill have plenty of time!! thanks for the help so far!


----------



## Built (Jul 17, 2009)

You're welcome. 

Got an exit plan?


----------



## TheRhino (Jul 18, 2009)

Built said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Got an exit plan?



no not yet where gonna try for 3-4 weeks on then figure out where we wanna go from there, im will end up wanting to bulk up for a few weeks


----------



## Built (Jul 18, 2009)

Please don't go to "over maintenance" after a crash diet. You'll gain too much fat.


----------



## TheRhino (Jul 18, 2009)

Built said:


> Please don't go to "over maintenance" after a crash diet. You'll gain too much fat.



is it ok to go back to maintenance after or what do you recomend?


----------



## Built (Jul 18, 2009)

Please read the book. It's really all in there. I want you to know what you're doing and why. Lyle's writing isn't aimed at the "I don't want to understand it, just gimme a plan" crowd and you deserve to understand the process of what you are getting into, okay? 

</tough love>


----------



## P-funk (Jul 18, 2009)

She's tough but she's fair.

patrick


----------



## TheRhino (Jul 18, 2009)

Built said:


> Please read the book. It's really all in there. I want you to know what you're doing and why. Lyle's writing isn't aimed at the "I don't want to understand it, just gimme a plan" crowd and you deserve to understand the process of what you are getting into, okay?
> 
> </tough love>



o i know i know i am reading it and will finish reading it just asking to see if there are other ideas and opinions. im super excited about doing the diet, i just cant wait to get started on it. and i do want to understand the process.


----------

